
Proposal for a Friendly Dialect of C - ingve
https://blog.regehr.org/archives/1180
======
gus_massa
> _3.Shift by negative or shift-past-bitwidth produces an unspecified result._

I never understood why this is not defined as something that returns 0 (or -1
for a signed negative number, with a long right shift).

